# Picture of the new toy



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Finally took some pictures of the new tractor - here it is.... Let the snow fly!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good grom.... 
how bout holding off on the snow requests though... i have a feeling its gonna be a long winter....


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*New Toy*

Great looking set up you have. Hope you have as much fun /work with it as I have with mine. look's a lot like mine. I have my dozer blade on and go to try it out this last week , with our first snow fall in LAKEVIEW OR.  cruisin :tractorsm


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

looks great.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice. I have the same GT and cart. Its a beast.
Pls post back how the snow blade works for you. I was looking at that, but am pondering the JB jr. Trying to get a feel for real usefulness vs. expensive toy.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I have the DB and have used it with SNOW and DIRT and really like it.I also have the bigger cart and put everything I can in it and again so far I really like mine. As far as with the DOZER BLADE--SCRAPER BOX----
ROTOR TILLER---PLOW ---DISC---ROLLER---and 48" MOWER DECK I KEEP THE WHEEL WEIGHTS ON AND THE FRONT WEIGHT ALSO. ( see the side picture. This is just how I feel about the GT-5000 and I have other mod's done .I JUST REALLY ENJOY IT.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet! :thumbsup: All you need is a backhoe for it like that Cat in the background, only scaled down.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking unit...I have a GT5000 too...Is the angle of the blade controlled from the lever or do you have to get off the tractor to angle it??


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I go fooled, I thought it was the loader in the background when the picture 
first started to load, then the GT5000 started to appear.

I have a GT5000 with the dozer blade. I used it all last year and was 
happy with how it plowed up to about 6in of snow. With enough weight
on top of the tires, that GT will push a house down. 
Get ready to have some fun.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"that GT will push a house down"

Sounds like you ran into your garage door! NO?:dazed: 

Dean


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I just noticed AndyP's avatar. I didn't realize that Andy(admin) was a ThunderCats fan.

God, that makes me feel like an *old* geek.

-=A=-


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *I just noticed AndyP's avatar. I didn't realize that Andy(admin) was a ThunderCats fan.
> 
> God, that makes me feel like an old geek.
> ...


AndyP and Andy(admin) are two different people..admin has the all seeing one eyed monster for an avatar.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new ride Grom!
I'm sure you'll enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new ride, Looks great.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *I go fooled, I thought it was the loader in the background when the picture
> first started to load, then the GT5000 started to appear.. *



me too... 

both are nice machines


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Unfortunately, the loader in the back is not mine....

Argee, the blade turns left or right from a handle that attaches to an arm that attaches to the tractor frame near the mower deck lift arm (which raises and lowers the plow) - no need to get off the seat to turn it. Works pretty well....


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *AndyP and Andy(admin) are two different people..admin has the all seeing one eyed monster for an avatar. *


ok, dont want to be considered an imposter or worse, an admin, jking. changed my avatar.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

That does look like some nice machinery you have. I lived in northern ILL. for 23 yrs.,so I had my share of snow.I think the best machine I had back then, was a aluminum snowshovel!! I mowed the lawn today.And now I hope my GT will just go into hibernation until next spring.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice looking rig.............Have fun
Rodster:jumpropeb


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Gottta love the GT5K. Last month I mowed everyting in sight. Now Mulching every leaf on the ground. can't wait to try the GT5K for snow.
Made out like a bandit this wknd, went to my wife's cousins barbeque/bonfire Saturday, normally boring, but pretty cool because he restores big old diesel old trucks for fun. 

Asked him since he's always buying /selling stuff tlo keep eye out for any garden tractor attachments. He says, follow me. He leads me around the garage and show s me a BRINLEY moldboard plow, set of discs and cultivator. He says 50 bucks, I say I'll get the truck. Now all I need is the snow/dozer blade or JB Jr and I'm set.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats:thumbsup: Sounds like you made a heck of a deal there.


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Muchgrass - congrats on the find! How about some pictures? Mine is getting it's first test with the dozer blade this weekend. I'm building a retaining wall, so I have some dirt to move. I'll let you know how I make out....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

gromeckdr what are you moving? do you have a load of fill you plan to push or do you plan to try to dig up the fill around where the wall is going? 


im hoping to justify the cost of a blade with its function... pushing dirt & fill around is nice id be interested as to how it performs for you...


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Back to Sears last nite to pick up sleeve hitch while on sale, and order chains. I'm still wrestling with dozer blade vs JB Jr. We don't get enuf snow to just have a snow blade. I can use dozer blade for other stuff, and JB for tons of stuff. Trying to justify additional $$$.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

JBJr is worth every penny IMHO.

Nice rides fellas. Here's my baby, and I love her!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/A_Tight_Fit.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm thinking so also. Just a lot of change to plunk down for a tool. Looking for a used dozer blade, but I'm slowly convincing myself the the JB is the way to go. We have 5 acrs and 2 horses so it will get used. 

Hey snowmower, I have an idea..............since you not using your JBjr for the Canadian winter, how about I send junior up with the GT5K and lawn cart to bring it down to Jersey for a little while?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Sure, come and get it Muchgrass. Just have fun getting back across the border. 

It cost me 1 arm, 1 leg, and my first born. (Still worth every dime though). 

SnowMower


----------

